# LANZ Bulldog HL12 (1923) scale 1:4,5



## ZAPJACK (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear all,
I will show you the building of my last working model.
The castings and drawings are coming from Italy (Thanks to Emidio)
Its based on a very popular tractor between WW1 & WW2
The engine is a hot bulbtwo stroke semi-Diesel.
Low compression (5:1) and reed-valve intake (air only)
Heavy oil injector and injection pump. The hot-bulbwork a little bit like glow ignition.
The model is a regular two stroke engine with spark plug and carburator.
Dr. Ing. Fritz Huber was the designer of this technology.
LANZ factory of Mannheim was purchased by JOHN DEERE in 1956
The factory still produce JOHN DEERE tractors today. 
enjoy
LeZap


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 2, 2014)

ZapJack,

Thank you for posting that. Is your model running so that you can make a video for us?

I have been enjoying the Youtube videos of the full-size Lanz Bulldog tractors, so seeing your model is also interesting.

Thank You,

--ShopShoe


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice work. I'd also love to see a video.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 2, 2014)

Video will coming soon.
The most difficult think when machining a casting is to find a reference surface. This are the tractor body and the crankcase.
After this first step, several size checks are needed
LeZap


----------



## kadora (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello  
Does Mr Emidio from Italy sell Lanz castings?
Thank you


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 3, 2014)

This is the cylinder head machining. The spark plug hole.
 Other is the first blank monting
 LeZAp


----------



## Swifty (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like a very nice set of castings, I'm following with great interest.

Paul.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 4, 2014)

This is the fuel cap. where is original and model?
 Machining the cylinder head.
 Conecting rod mounted with pin bearing
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 5, 2014)

these are the bearings of the cranckshaft.
 And cast iron raw crankshaft.
 LZ


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 6, 2014)

This are the pictures of the construction and assembly of the cranckshaft
 Assembly with strong Loctite and loocking pins.
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 7, 2014)

Nothing special in the machining of cylinder in cast iron.
 Std aluminium piston
 LeZap


----------



## offchopdarwin (Dec 8, 2014)

keep the good work rolling


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 11, 2014)

Machining the flywheels are difficult job.
 at first because it was to large for my lathe. Fixing parts was very close to the frame of the lathe.
 To avoid runout, several checking was necessary. (with Pupitast)
 Than, copy the conus of cranckshaft and polishing shaft.
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the blank mouting of the crankshaft, connecting rod, piston and the two flywheels. The second one is the side of the clutch.
 You will see the typical two stroke piston with his deflector.
 The clutch is very complicated to build because there is a lot of very smal parts. It's a little bit like a centrifugal clutch.
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 13, 2014)

Still the clutch with very small parts:fan:
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 15, 2014)

These are all the parts of the clutch + mouting of all.
 Clutch lever machined from bar stock
 LeZap


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking great so far


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 17, 2014)

Machining the wheels
 LZ


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 19, 2014)

This are the rear axle with the adjustable arms.
 unusual differential system and primary drivind pinion
 LeZap


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, those are some intricate & small parts. Very nice work! Thm:

John


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 23, 2014)

First blank mouting of the front axle and tractor
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 26, 2014)

This are the parts of the front steering system.
 Look at the lock-nut, it's only 3mm or metric 3!!
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 29, 2014)

Machining of intake & exhaust port in two stroke cylinder
 Cast Iron is really a pleasure to machine!
 LeZap


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 30, 2014)

Very impressive work!!!----Brian


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 31, 2014)

Followed pictures are the water-pump and carburetor
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 3, 2015)

Start of the painting in original colours.
 Red = RAL 3000
 Green = RAL 6009
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 4, 2015)

Muffler parts and Hall Effect ignition sensor
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 6, 2015)

Brake arms & pads
 LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 11, 2015)

Some finished views
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 12, 2015)

Some différents views...
LZ


----------



## idahoan (Jan 12, 2015)

I have been enjoying this!

Very impressive work.

Dave


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 15, 2015)

rear trailer attachment.
LeZap


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 15, 2015)

Outstanding work! Your attention to detail is second to none.
gbritnell


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 17, 2015)

And now the fuel filter and gate valve.
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuel injector on the top of the cylinder-head
Water cooling piping
Exhaust system and a home-made pipe binder
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 24, 2015)

Other different views.
LZ


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 29, 2015)

Somes other view of the finished tractor
LeZap


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 30, 2015)

Zapjack,

That is wonderful. Such attention to detail.

Thank you for documenting your build details and thank you for sharing your project with us.

--Shopshoe


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 30, 2015)

ShopShoe said:


> That is wonderful. Such attention to detail.--Shopshoe


Like I said: "the devil is in the détails"
Cheers
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 2, 2015)

other detailled views
LeZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 7, 2015)

And last but not least: the VIDEO of running tractor.
See you later with other projects:fan:
Cheers
LeZap

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwIfZedxdaY[/ame]


----------



## bigbud (Feb 7, 2015)

BRAVO!  what a cute little bugger, took off like a bat out of a cave , enjoy that little treasure!!!!!


----------



## Ransome (Feb 14, 2015)

Beste Zap,

Een heel mooi model petje af

Ransomes


----------

